# Derndrobium normanbyense



## The Mutant (Sep 14, 2013)

*Dendrobium normanbyense*

So, I've finally gotten one of these little things (it turned out that Elsner got a new batch of them, so I ordered one as fast as I could click that darn mouse button), and I'm quite happy with it.

Now is the question; how do I care for it? I've searched for information about Dendrobium normanbyense, but I usually find information about Dendrobium atroviolaceum (this was considered a variety of atroviolacuem, so that's not so strange).

What I think I have found out, is that it likes a lot of light - Cattleya light levels, warm temperatures, not to dry out, and that it doesn't need any colder and drier rest period. Is this information correct?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 16, 2013)

based on the elevation of the plant and its natural habitat of PNG, I'd say you are on the right path. It is not one I have grown, so I could not say much further.


----------



## limuhead (Sep 17, 2013)

The ones I have likes lots of water and lots of light. You have to watch the nitrogen levels on mature plants. Sometimes if you give them too much nitrogen in the winter they send out new growth instead of flowering in the Spring...


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! Now I know I have the right idea at least. 



limuhead said:


> The ones I have likes lots of water and lots of light. You have to watch the nitrogen levels on mature plants. Sometimes if you give them too much nitrogen in the winter they send out new growth instead of flowering in the Spring...


Thanks for this piece of information. If my normanbyense should do this, I'll know the reason why. 

BTW, this is my baby:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> ......
> What I think I have found out, is that it likes a lot of light - Cattleya light levels, warm temperatures, not to dry out, and that it doesn't need any colder and drier rest period. Is this information correct?


I have atroviolacea, that's workin' for me! If temps drop in winter or a period of overcast days, then hold off on watering, it's safer to let them dry rather than rot.


----------



## Ray (Sep 22, 2013)

Derndrobiums? I've never grown one. Do they like the same conditions as ascrocentrums, or are they more along the lines of paphriopedilums?

(I'm sorry. That extra glass of wine got to me...)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 23, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> I have atroviolacea, that's workin' for me! If temps drop in winter or a period of overcast days, then hold off on watering, it's safer to let them dry rather than rot.


Yeah, I always hold back on the watering when it gets colder (they dry out slower, so it happens naturally). So far it seems happy and is making new roots, which it needs since someone chopped of a bunch of them before cramming it into the pot (I'm innocent for once). 




Ray said:


> Derndrobiums? I've never grown one. Do they like the same conditions as ascrocentrums, or are they more along the lines of paphriopedilums?
> 
> (I'm sorry. That extra glass of wine got to me...)


I've never grown one either, but they're as variable as Paphs, when it comes to conditions (if not even more). This species should like stonei conditions I think. 

Don't drink and write, Ray. :wink:



NYEric said:


> Good luck.


Thanks Eric.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a Dendrobium normanbyense, and I would say you figured the growing out right. I grow mine warm in summer and intermediate in winter. The great thing about Laturiae section Dendrobiums, which this is a member of that group is they grow pretty much all year round, and when they do bloom the flowers last, and last, often for 4 to 6 months. I'm quite happy with this compact growing Dendrobium. The species atroviolaceum can become a monster large plant. This is a good thing in a small package.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm surprised some of you have never grown dendrobiums, I guess we are all slipper lover here though! I'd say keep it warm bright, and let it dry out.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> I have a Dendrobium normanbyense, and I would say you figured the growing out right. I grow mine warm in summer and intermediate in winter. The great thing about Laturiae section Dendrobiums, which this is a member of that group is they grow pretty much all year round, and when they do bloom the flowers last, and last, often for 4 to 6 months. I'm quite happy with this compact growing Dendrobium. The species atroviolaceum can become a monster large plant. This is a good thing in a small package.


Thanks for your input Leo. I wanted the normanbyense because of it's size instead of the atroviolaceum and because it didn't need any winter rest. My little one is growing well and is working on a new cane even.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> ...... The species atroviolaceum can become a monster large plant. This is a good thing in a small package.


Not if you go with the pygmy variety. Mine came from Clown Alley and I believe is a regular x pygmy, have had for a 1 1/2 yrs and has stayed right around 12".


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Rose, 
atroviolacea 'pygmy' is normanbyense. When it was first discovered it was thought to be a pygmy atroviolacea. Shoot an email to John Stubbings at Clown Alley, he'll probably agree with me on that. 

So your plant of ('normal' x 'pygmy') really is the hybrid (atroviolacea x normanbyense)


----------



## limuhead (Sep 29, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I'm surprised some of you have never grown dendrobiums, I guess we are all slipper lover here though! I'd say keep it warm bright, and let it dry out.



I would have to say that I disagree with your statement about letting it dry out, as well as warm. Most of the Lautorias come from higher elevations; in the clouds in many cases and cool. Mine are in full sun, get a drenching every night and grow like weeds!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I would have to say that I disagree with your statement about letting it dry out, as well as warm. Most of the Lautorias come from higher elevations; in the clouds in many cases and cool. Mine are in full sun, get a drenching every night and grow like weeds!



Right! There are so many different kinds of Dendrobiums, from different climates, it is impossible to make an accurate general statement about their care.


----------



## Dido (Oct 1, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I would have to say that I disagree with your statement about letting it dry out, as well as warm. Most of the Lautorias come from higher elevations; in the clouds in many cases and cool. Mine are in full sun, get a drenching every night and grow like weeds!



i only have cool growing once, to hot or like my paph and they dont bloom. 
Have them in a unheated room in the winter and nearly no water, and they bloom like hell. My cousine have a cloen of my berry odda with here phalaenopsis, and it never bloomed so far.....


----------

